# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Ρυμουλκά (Tug boats) >  Ξένα Ρυμουλκά (Foreign Tugboats)

## americanboy

Παιδιά γεια χαρά!!!
Δε ξέρω αν έψαξα καλά στη σελίδα σας για ρυμουλκά-ναυαγιαιερεσίες    αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι !!!
Με ενδιαφέρουν διάφορα ζητήματα επάνω στο θέμα.
"Σας παρακαλώ αν τοποθετώ σε λάθος σημείο την ερώτησή μου , μεταφέρετε την στο σωστό."
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## americanboy

Γεια χαρά και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.
Πρωτίστος θα ήθελα να μάθω για τη διαχείριση , το τι πλήρωμα πρέπει να έχει και το κυριότερο αν γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα βιβλίο για τη διαχείρηση ενός ρυμουλκού και γενικα΄για τις ναυτικές εργασίες που μπορεί να περατόσει.
Ακόμα θα ήθελα να μάθω με ποιο τρόπο μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ρυμουλκό σε ένα λιμάνι.

----------


## kouklentes

Η διαχειρηση ειναι ενα κομματι το οποιο ειναι καθαρα στο χερι του καπετανιου και της διαχειριστριας εταιρειασ που ανηκει το ρυμουλκο.Το πληρωμα εχει σχεση με το τι οργανικες θεσεις δικαιολογει το ρυμουλκο.Δηλαδη τι πρωτοκολλα εχει ,ποσους αξιωματικους ναυτολογημενος πρεπει να εχει βαση κανονισμων οι οποιοι προερχονται απο το μεγεθος του σκαφους την δυναμη των κυριων μηχανων το ναυτολογιο
και την φυση των εργασιων που εκτελει αν ειναι ανοικτης θαλασσης ή λιμενος και βεβαια η εταιρεια τι κοσμο εχει (πολυς κοσμος πιο ευκολη δουλεια δηλ.πιο πολλα χερια)....Τωρα να βαλεις ρυμουλκο σε λιμανι τι εννοοεις?Να το βαλεις να δουλευει στολιμανι αυτο????

----------


## Petros

> ριξε και μια ματια εδω αν θες
> http://www.taxheaven.gr/sse/article.php?id=380


Καλησπερα.

Κυβερνητης ρυμουλκου μονο 1600 E μηνιαιως? Λιγα μου φαινονται και ας μιλαμε για τα κατωτερα ορια. Μαλλον στην πραγματικοτητα θα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα. (???)

----------


## gioannis13

> Καλησπερα.
> 
> Κυβερνητης ρυμουλκου μονο 1600 E μηνιαιως? Λιγα μου φαινονται και ας μιλαμε για τα κατωτερα ορια. Μαλλον στην πραγματικοτητα θα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερα. (???)


Makari na eperna tosa kai me polles ores yperwries  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## americanboy

Giovvani13 είσαι πλοίαρχος σε ρυμουλκό; 
Παιδιά στα ρυμουλκά η αγορά είναι ελεύθερη; η πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο συμβόλαιο με λιμάνι;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Γεια χαρά και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.
> Πρωτίστος θα ήθελα να μάθω για τη διαχείριση , το τι πλήρωμα πρέπει να έχει και το κυριότερο αν γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα βιβλίο για τη διαχείρηση ενός ρυμουλκού και γενικα΄για τις ναυτικές εργασίες που μπορεί να περατόσει.
> Ακόμα θα ήθελα να μάθω με ποιο τρόπο μπορείς να βάλεις ένα ρυμουλκό σε ένα λιμάνι.


Για τις ναυτικές εργασίες που χρησιμοποιούνται ρυμουλκά (ιδιωτών):

α) Θαλάσσια αρωγή πλοίων σε κίνδυνο (προσάραξη, πυρκαγιά κ.λπ.)

β) Ρυμούλκηση πλοίων και πλωτών κατασκευασμάτων (εξέδρες άντλησης πετρελαίου, πλωτές δεξαμενές κ.λπ.) που δεν μπορούν να κινηθούν με τη μηχανή τους.

γ) Σε λιμενικά έργα και γενικά έργα στη θάλασσα. Για μετακίνηση εξοπλισμού (πλωτών γερανών, βυθοκόρων) ή ακόμα και τμημάτων της κατασκευής (όπως φαίνεται και στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Copyright Νίκος Δανιηλίδης Πηγή http://www.gefyra.gr

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς να δείς στις σελίδες των σχετικών εταιρειών, δύο από αυτές παραθέτω:
Tsavliris Salvage http://www.tsavliris.com

Μάτσας http://www.matsas.gr

----------


## americanboy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πέραν αυτών των ιστοσελίδων είναι και οι εξής:
http://www.spanopoulos-group.com

http://www.diavlos-tugs.gr

http://www.gigilinis.gr αυτός εδώ δραστηριοποιήστε στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα.

Παιδιά κανένα βιβλίο γνωρίζει κανείς ; έστω και ξενόγλωσσο ;

Κάποια στιγμή σκέφτομαι να κοιτάξω στον Σταμούλη. 
Αν έχει υπόψιν κανένας κάποιο βιβλίο γενικότερα ναυτιλιακής διαχείρισης που αναφέρει μέσα και για ρυμουλκά ας το αναφέρει!!

----------


## Petros

> Giovvani13 είσαι πλοίαρχος σε ρυμουλκό; 
> Παιδιά στα ρυμουλκά η αγορά είναι ελεύθερη; η πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο συμβόλαιο με λιμάνι;


Υποτιθεται οτι πια ειναι ελευθερη, αλλα υπαρχει η σχετικη σφαγη μεταξυ τους οπως ειναι λογικο. Συμφεροντα γνωριμιες κτλ. (Λαμψη κατασταση).

----------


## americanboy

Φυσικά παντού σε όλες τις αγορές αυτά γίνονται. γιατί είναι καλύτερα σάματις τα bunkers ; και εκεί σίγουρα θα γίνετε σφαγή.
απλά είχα ακούσιε ότι υπήρχαν συμβόλαια μεταξύ λιμένων και εταιρειών παροχής υπηρεσιών ρυμουλκήσεων!!!
Αυτά εδώ προσπαθώ να ξεδιαλύνω.

----------


## npapad

> Το _CM MEHRAN_ (ΙΜΟ 9307504) εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ στο Πέραμα, στην θάλασσα όμως πλέον και δεμένο στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου. Όπως βλέπουμε έχει αλλάξει χρώματα (πολύ όμορφος συνδυασμός) αλλά όχι όνομα ούτε και σινιάλα.
> 
> Για τον φίλο μου _npapad_ (Νεκτάριε μου ελεύθερα, και αν τις θέλεις και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση ενημέρωσε με).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192471__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192472__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192473
> _Πέραμα - 02/03/2019_


Γιώργο μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Όντως ωραίος συνδυασμός χρωμάτων !

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ολλανδικό ρυμουλκό *ALP WINGER [NL]* με ΙΜΟ 9367504 κατασκευής 2007 με διαστάσεις 64,97 Χ 18,74 μέτρα εδώ και 6 μέρες βρίσκεται στο *ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή* στην Κυνόσουρα, απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.

ALP-WINGER-01-05-08-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Ολλανδικό ρυμουλκό *ALP WINGER [NL]* με ΙΜΟ 9367504 κατασκευής 2007 με διαστάσεις 64,97 Χ 18,74 μέτρα εδώ και 6 μέρες βρίσκεται στο *ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή* στην Κυνόσουρα, απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> ALP-WINGER-01-05-08-2019.jpg


Ήλθε η ώρα του Κορνάρου;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Με Ολλανδικό ρυμουλκό?? Τόσα έχουμε. Κάποια επισκευή κάνει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tόσα έχουμε αλλά παίρνουν πολλές δουλειές κ αυτοί.Αν είναι γιά Αλάνγκ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΟΚ, πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μας, και άρα *τίποτα* δεν μπορεί τυπικά να αποκλειστεί αν δεν αποκλειστεί και ...ουσιαστικά.

Ωστόσο, καλό πιστεύω είναι να εξετάζουμε κάθε φορά τα πιό ρεαλιστικά - πιθανά σενάρια. Τόσο πολύ έχει πέσει η τιμή του scrap στο Aliaga σε σχέση με το Alang, ώστε να υπάρχει περίπτωση *εάν* το ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ πουλήθηκε για διάλυση, αντί των 200 ν.μ. για να περάσει απλά απέναντι, να προτιμηθεί ταξίδι 4.000 ν.μ μέχρι την Ινδία, και μάλιστα ρυμουλκούμενο, και μάλιστα από ξένο Ολλανδικό ρυμουλκό ???

Εξ όσων γνωρίζω και θυμάμαι, και εκτός σπανίων περιπτώσεων, Ινδία - Alang για κόψιμο -τουλάχιστον από την χώρα μας- πάνε πλοία που έχουν την δυνατότητα να κάνουν το τελευταίο ταξίδι αυτοδύναμα.

Kαι για να κλείσω .....με χρώματα, και μία δική μου χθεσινή φωτό του πολύ όμορφου ρυμουλκού _ALP WINGER_ από την Κυνόσουρα.

IMG_0223.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/08/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *P/K ONYX* έφυγε από την Braila [RO] στις 11/08/2019 ρυμουλκώντας ένα *γαριδάδικο με προορισμό το Brattvag [NO]* που αναμένεται να φτάσει στις 08/09/2019 σύμφωνα με το AIS του. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΑ από την Κέα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ONYX-03-11-08-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*WESTSUND*
Πριν απο λίγα χρόνια στο Νεωριο της Σύρου, για ρυμούλκιο μπάριζας...

DSCN4487.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

TO P/K Monte Da Luz [PT] σημαία Portugal, με IMO 9710153 κατασκευής 2013, GT 495 και με διαστάσεις 38 Χ 10,8 μέτρα φωτογραφημένο εχθές που έφερε το RAPID LINK JET στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου. Εχθές αναχώρησε άγνωστο για που, αυτή την ώρα δυτικά του Πόρτο Κάγιο. Καλή συνέχεια. 

MONTE DA LUZ 04 30-11-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το P/K OCEAN ERGUN [TR] με ΙΜΟ 7222102 κατασκευής 1972 όπως βλέπουμε έφερε στα Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία Περάματος ….μάλλον από Τουρκία (έτσι δείχνει το AIS) μια προπέλα 45t, άγνωστο για ποιο πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

OCEAN ERGUN 01 13-12-2019 copy.jpg OCEAN ERGUN 04 13-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το *ALP STRIKER [NL]* με IMO: 9737230, κατασκευήςYear Built: 2016 με Gross Tonnage: 5901 t και με διαστάσεις 88.51 x 21.65 m ρυμουλκώντας την πλατφόρμα *DISCOVER CHAMPION [TT]* με διαστάσεις 255 x 40 m από το Las Palmas [ES] και με συνοδεία τα P/K Christos XLI, Christos XLII, Christos XLV & Karapiperis New Gene πηγαίνουν για Ελευσίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ALP STRIKER 01 04-01-2020 copy.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα στις 6-1-2018 στην Αγία Γαλήνη του ρυμουλκού ANDREAS που αναφέραμε στα προηγούμενα posts.
> Δυστυχώς τέτοια εποχή δεν γίνεται καλύτερος φωτισμός καθώς ο ήλιος είναι πίσω από το πλοίο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας.
> 
> [English]
> Some photos of the tug ANDREAS that we discussed in our previous posts. Taken at Agia Galini 6-1-2018.
> Unfortunately, the sun is behind the ship all-day long this time of the year so that was the best i could do...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186295Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186296Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186297Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186298Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186299


Φωτογράφησα ξανά το ρυμουλκό στην Αγία Γαλήνη σήμερα 5-1-2020 σε κακό χάλι με (ελαφριά) κλίση και γεμάτο σκουριά... Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχουμε κακά μαντάτα σύντομα...
DSC_1911.jpgDSC_1919.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το ιταλικό ρυμουλκό PAUL πλέει νοτίως της Καλαμάτας με ταχύτητα 6.6 κόμβων σε κατάσταση (Status) Restricted Manoeuvrability με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Ίσως συνοδεύει/ρυμουλκεί το φορτηγό NEW CAP το οποίο πλέει πολύ κοντά του (1/4 του μιλίου) με την ίδια ταχύτητα και τον ίδιο προορισμό.
Η πορεία των πλοίων φαίνεται να ταυτίζεται για αρκετές ώρες.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το ιταλικό ρυμουλκό PAUL πλέει νοτίως της Καλαμάτας με ταχύτητα 6.6 κόμβων σε κατάσταση (Status) Restricted Manoeuvrability με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. Ίσως συνοδεύει/ρυμουλκεί το φορτηγό NEW CAP το οποίο πλέει πολύ κοντά του (1/4 του μιλίου) με την ίδια ταχύτητα και τον ίδιο προορισμό.
> Η πορεία των πλοίων φαίνεται να ταυτίζεται για αρκετές ώρες.


Το PAUL παρέδωσε το NEW CAP στα ελληνικά ρυμουλκά ΑΤΛΑΣ και ΕΚΤΩΡ στις 2020-03-24 13:30 τα οποία τα οδήγησαν στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος.

----------

